# Billing CPT code 59514 for First Assist



## 0913@70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Can anybody tell me how can we bill this CPT code 59514, for First Assist to Medicaid if they don't have this code listed on their schedule?

This is the only billable code per the OP Note as we can not bill CPT code 59515 for the First Assists.


Thank you


----------

